# Tank Size for Shrimp Breeding



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

The 5 gallon I have some Taiwan Reds in is the smallest I'm willing to go breeding-wise. I have a little 3 gallon for opae ula, but I have yet to finish the setup.
Regarding RCS and other neocaridina, I wouldn't go below 10 gallons when you start out. I ignored that advice and went through more money than I care to talk about.


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

That Fluvial 7.9 is a great starter tank for shrimp. I kept one in my office at work, and put 15 crystal red and black shrimp in it to start with. About 4 months later, I was selling 20-30 shrimp out of it about every 10 days. I did a 1.5 gallon water change in it each week (remineralized RO water) and it did just great. I used the Fluvial stratum that came with it, an the only change that I did was used a sponge filter instead of the filter they include in the kit. I'm not a fan of that filter, so an ATI sponge filter is what I used instead. It was a great setup and is what really got me going into the hobby.


----------



## Lyana (Aug 4, 2014)

I would say 5 gallons, though mine breed better in ten gallons.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

As long you keep everything in check they will breed non stop. I had to upgrade from 8 gallon nano to 20g long because I had way to many CRS/CBS breeding in that tank.


----------



## Aztec Aquatics (May 28, 2015)

The more floor space in the tank better. I recommend at least a 10g, easier to maintain and can keep a few 100 in them.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

bigger is better. smaller tanks the water parameters change quickly.
larger tanks give you some time to catch errors.

also like Aztec said, its about the foot print.


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

Bigger is better, but I have an unfiltered, planted bowl that's 1.25 gallons with RCS and some snails and mine breed like rabbits. I just gave away like 2 dozen.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

10 gallon. You want to have room to grow them out.


----------



## pwninkev (May 10, 2009)

In a shrimp only tank, I think it's possible to breed Neos in almost any size tank. My Orange Neos are successfully breeding in my 3.5 Gal.


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm interested in this as well, I only have room for an ADA 30-C, about 7.2 gallons.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Still saying you should get as close to a 10g as possible. It's best to have more room for failure when you start out.


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

I started with a 5 gallon and if you're anything like me, as time goes by, you'll wish you had gotten something bigger. I've just started a new 10 gallon and I'm much happier with this size.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Not really the smartest when it comes to shrimp on here, but why not get a 40 breeder with the current petco sale right now?


----------



## Evo (Jan 7, 2015)

Bigger tank you get the better, plus more room for shrimps.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

I''ve started breeding shrimp in a 5 gallon started with cherry then eventually introduced crs to the tank and then got rid of the cherry and went straight CRS. They both did fine. I'd just suggest to get a TDS pen and maybe some floaters. IMO floaters really helped with the water quality which is important esp. in a smaller tank. And probaly should use RO water with a remineralizer depending on your water.


----------



## fishcrazy2 (Apr 29, 2014)

The smallest shrimp tank I have is a 5.5 gallon fire red tank. The rest are 10 gallons. I recommend starting with a 10 gallon as it allows juvies to grow out faster than smaller tanks.


----------



## Something'sFishy (Jul 6, 2015)

I breed all of my shrimps, in either 40B or 55 gallon tanks, with more water value its going to be easier to keep your water conditions PERFECT which in the long run if you want to develop a colony and keep it going I find is needed. I have 2 nano 7.7 gallon rimless that I keep some michlings in, but it takes much more work on the water, than in does on a 40. 1 more advantage to a larger tank, is you don't have to worry so much about current, shrimp don't like huge currents, being blown around in a current is a problem for them. On a 5 gallon tank if your going to over filter, which you should, it can be challenging to keep your current under control. 

On the RO water, if your breeding cardinas, I find its ESSENTIAL, if its neos, eh you can get by. The main reason for it, is to breed Cardinas, you need a KH of 0-1, a GH of 4-6, and a TDS between 180-220, unless your tap is KH of 0, and TDS of 160 or lower I wouldn't bother, its easier to increase KH then decrease.
There are my 2 cents for you.


----------

